
Side Project Mistakes Developers Make - bgilham
http://briangilham.com/mistakes
======
bgilham
Hi everyone

Side projects have played a huge role in my career, friendships, and quality
of life. I’ve just launched a free email course titled, “5 Side Project
Mistakes Developers Make.” It’s a week’s worth of lessons, one per day, full
of stories, tips, and advice for planning, executing, and shipping side
projects.

I’ve managed to ship 10+ side projects over the last few years while working a
full-time job. While an email course can only scratch the surface of the
lessons I've learned along the way, I’m think it provides value for anyone
struggling to ship their projects. I hope you check it out, and I'd love your
feedback.

